# 2016 Fog light kit discovered



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

So I had my dealer poke around today and they were able to find a fog light kit for the 2016 cruze. Complete with wiring, new switch, bezels etc..

Part# 13434724

He is doing a little more research to confirm it is correct, however it did come up tied to my VIN #

Best regards,

Jason


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Nice! Will you update with a price? Also if it needs dealer programming?


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I think it was listing for around 225.....

If you punch the part number in to google, you will see several places listing the price....gmpartsdirect etc... They have install time booked at 1.5 hours. I am definitely going to get it done. I will probably get it for around 180 or so...It will look amazing on my summit white LT.

Jason


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Any programming needed?


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

If the dealer doesn't charge too much for the install I'd be interested in doing this as well. It's the one option I wish my new Cruze had come with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

I'm wishing they would release cruise control and steering wheel radio controls for the base cruzes. I didn't think I would mind them but the more I don't have it the more I want it lol


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Do you know if this is for the non-RS trims? I would assume so, as RS models typically come with them regardless, and they use a different style.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Please keep us up to date on this mod. I'm very interested.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi guys, the info that I have so far is that it will be available in 6 weeks or so. As for if its available for a non-RS, I do believe so, its just some wiring, a new switch inside the car. The openings are already there to accept fog lights. When I go in for my first oil change, I will inquire again.

Jason


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I did some digging and the fog light kit for the gen 2 has a couple superseded part numbers the latest and greatest is 39081578 the list price is still $225.00 for the part i believe the BCM will need reprogrammed to control them "ship direct part available from vendor" is what GM says for availability I just ordered one I will see if the order goes through Monday.

Update: the order went through now i wait for the vendor to ship could be a week.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I got an answer back from the vendor today my order was deleted and for the reason it stated "future part not available for customer orders yet" 
so it looks like we have to wait even longer:angry:


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I'm glad that it's at least starting to show up in systems, hopefully we don't have to wait much longer. It's the only thing that feels incomplete with my car.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

@Greggul8r, did you have any luck yet in getting a kit?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

shockz said:


> @Greggul8r, did you have any luck yet in getting a kit?


I have had no luck at all i just called for an update there is no ETA for customer pay they are being reserved for warranty vehicles only. they originally said customer satisfaction but changed it to "warranty" when i said this customer will be satisfied if i get fog lights.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Bummer. I may try a third party then as opposed to a dealer.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

This is interesting. I ordered mine last Saturday. Called today for an update. I was told the shipment is in progress and that if his computer did not reject it right away, it is a legit order. I will let you guys know.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I stopped at a dealer I'm a fan of on the way home, gave him the part number listed in this thread and his supplier displayed a message on the order screen saying 0 inventories, will be replenished in Q4. So that's promising. Chevy.com trolls us on the 2017 Cruze accessory page with a picture of one with all the addon items, including fog lights, but doesn't have them as an option. Hopefully soon.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

@6Speed2016LT, did you ever receive your kit? If not, can you let us know which site you used? Thinking about giving one a try, but don't want to waste my time if not. Crossing fingers you got it!


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Did my monthly check in at a few dealers and nothing has shown up yet in their systems... the part number mentioned in this thread continues to show as "future part". Pretty discouraging news, I should of opted for the RS trim. Feel like the dealer I bought it from duped me as they said this part would be available before the end of the summer. I know it's out there too... I see cars from Brazil, EU, etc with them installed.


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

I went in yesterday. Still future part, not available, 225.oo listed


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

My dealer got the kit in last Monday ( April 10) and installed yesterday ( April 18)


----------



## doz3r! (Mar 27, 2017)

total installed price?


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

waiting for the revised bill first one my dealer did so took 6 hours and was going to be charged 570 for kit labor taxes in. final price is going to be less because the sales men told me it would be 400 installed once the kit came out back in July when i bought the car


----------



## doz3r! (Mar 27, 2017)

that's a lot.......


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

I have been seeing it for $189-$205 when I searched for that part number.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

on chevy.ca site its listed at 277 before taxes. dealer was giving them to me at cost roughly 200 with 200 for labor. Was informed tho that if it was last gen cruze would be done in 2 hours or so because its just plug and play. The new gen they have to tear half the car apart to run a power cable from battery to the fog lights then from lights threw firewall to the new light switch.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

doz3r! said:


> total installed price?


 got my bill today and it was 194 for the fog lights and 228 in labour total after taxes was 476


----------



## doz3r! (Mar 27, 2017)

cedingtopn said:


> got my bill today and it was 194 for the fog lights and 228 in labour total after taxes was 476


great,thanks


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fog lights installed now I just have to wait until Monday for the dealer to reprogram my BCM.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

These are pretty much the Chinese fog lights. Makes me wonder why it took them so long...


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

BCM finally programmed. $120. Found it interesting that the tire sensors had to reprogrammed in order to active fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you post night shots against a wall? Preferably from 20ft or greater.

Do they use H8 or H11?


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

For those that have the dealer installed factory fog lights, does the indicator in the dash light up? I had the dealer install mine and everything works as it should, except the dash indicator light. I know the computer "sees" them since in the eco mode, it uses .02 gallons an hour when they are turned on.


----------

